# Parkour Team Apologizes for Joshua Tree Spree



## waday (May 26, 2017)

Parkour Team's Joshua Tree Spree: Why We Can't Have Nice Things

Whoops. Probably not the coverage they were going for...



> _A parkour exhibition team representing the UK-based sport clothing line Storror Parkour visited Joshua Tree in mid-May as part of a national promotional tour, and used the opportunity to shoot a couple of promotional videos for their team and their clothing line. In the process, they apparently built a large bonfire outside of a formal campground and flew a Go-Pro-equipped drone in violation of strict Park rules._





> _The drone violation forms the focal point of one of the videos, entitled "It's Illegal To Fly Drones Here?!" (We're reluctant to provide more traffic to the videos, but you can Google them if you're that curious.) At the outset of that video, one team member announces at the Park's entry kiosk that drone flights are banned in the Park, then asks his teammate "Toby" whether he intends to fly the drone he's brought. "Yes," Toby replies. _


----------



## table1349 (May 26, 2017)

You seem surprised at the lack of common sense the current generations have developed over time.  Sadly, this coverage probably won't have that much effect with the generation that they market too.


----------



## 480sparky (May 26, 2017)

gryphonslair99 said:


> You seem surprised at the lack of common sense the current generations have developed over time.  Sadly, this coverage probably won't have that much effect with the generation that they market too.



Fact is, it will probably inspire more yung-uns to do the same.


----------



## waday (May 26, 2017)

gryphonslair99 said:


> You seem surprised at the lack of common sense the current generations have developed over time.  Sadly, this coverage probably won't have that much effect with the generation that they market too.


While I'll never understand (and am not surprised at) the generation blaming that tends to go on, I'm always surprised at the lack of common sense that any person of any generation has when they do something that stupid.


----------



## table1349 (May 26, 2017)

America dumbs down: a rising tide of anti-intellectual thinking


----------



## waday (May 26, 2017)

One reason why I can't stand religion or politics.



> “Fossils tell us about our past,” the Grade 2 student wrote.
> 
> And, as it turns out, the present, too. The bill that Olivia inspired has become the subject of considerable angst at the legislature in the state capital of Columbia. First, an objecting state senator attached three verses from Genesis to the act, outlining God’s creation of all living creatures. Then, after other lawmakers spiked the amendment as out of order for its introduction of the divinity, he took another crack, specifying that the Columbian mammoth “was created on the sixth day with the other beasts of the field.” That version passed in the senate in early April. But now the bill is back in committee as the lower house squabbles over the new language, and it’s seemingly destined for the same fate as its honouree—extinction.


----------

